# Weber Kettel or WSM??



## beckeybbq1738 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hello all,

New to the forum today and i need some help and guidance...I'm looking to buy either a Weber Kettle of WSM but don't know which one to buy....

I am also a first time smoker so all help and guidance would be much appreciated.....so the question is which one do i buy....

thanks all.


----------



## glocksrock (Mar 8, 2017)

Why not get both? The kettle will be better suited towards grilling and shorter smokes. I've never used a WSM, but I've heard nothing but great things about them, I'd guess if you want to smoke butts and briskets the WSM would be the better choice.


----------



## young j (Mar 8, 2017)

I agree with the comment above. The WSM is more suited for smoking, while the Kettle is more of a grill that you can smoke on also. I have Kettle and I like it, but I decided to upgrade to the WSM (just arrived an hour ago coincidently). The WSM will give you more space on the grates for your meat and it holds the pit temperature longer so you won't have to add charcoals as often.

If you wanna use it for grilling and smoking go with the Kettle, if it's just for smoking go with the Smokey Mountain.

Hope this helps with your decision


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 8, 2017)

If you have a grill & want to start smoking meat, then a WSM is your answer.

If you only can have 1 thing then you can smoke & grill on a kettle, but it's much easier to smoke on a WSM.

Al


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 8, 2017)

Young J said:


> I agree with the comment above. The WSM is more suited for smoking, while the Kettle is more of a grill that you can smoke on also. I have Kettle and I like it, but I decided to upgrade to the WSM (just arrived an hour ago coincidently). The WSM will give you more space on the grates for your meat and it holds the pit temperature longer so you won't have to add charcoals as often.
> 
> If you wanna use it for grilling and smoking go with the Kettle, if it's just for smoking go with the Smokey Mountain.
> 
> Hope this helps with your decision


X2.  Just like a minivan vs. a 2 seat sports car--2 completely different applications.  Minivan (WSM) will hold more and designed to go slower.  Sports car (Kettle) designed to go faster with less onboard.


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 8, 2017)

I say if it is in your budget, buy a WSM and then search craigslist, letgo, offerup, etc. for a kettle where you can find one pretty cheap.  You need them both! haha but then again don't go by me... note my signature line haha


----------



## seenred (Mar 8, 2017)

Howdy beckybbq, and welcome!

Completely agree with the advice you're getting from the guys.  

A kettle is for grilling, but can be adapted for smoking...it just won't hold much meat at any one time.  I love my 22" Kettle, and grill steaks, burgers, chicken, etc. on it all the time.  I will occasionally use it for smoking a few chicken parts or ATB's (jalapeno poppers), when I don't want to drag out the big smoker.

The WSM is a great charcoal smoker...pretty easy to use and holds temps very well.  

I'll second what Chris said...if you can swing it, I'd buy a WSM for smoking, then see if I could find a good used Kettle on Craigslist.  CL in my area has kettles for sale all the time.

Red


----------



## tropics (Mar 8, 2017)

Welcome to SMF I have both in the 18.5"

I would get the 22.5 what ever you chose,only 2 of us here 

Richie


----------



## beckeybbq1738 (Mar 8, 2017)

Wow thanks guys I didn't expect to get great information so quickly so I appreciate all you time and comments.

I'm going to go with what I thought in the first place and get the WSM...I have a gas outback 3 burner so will do all other cooking on that but it's really a smoker I want next so makes sense to bite the bullet and get the mountain!

I will be offering it up tomorrow..I'm in London so going to take a trip up to smithfields to check out the brisket they have on offer ther, I have already made enquiries with my local Costco who will trim up a brisket so I can get on with smoking it up.

Does anyone have any suggestions on what fuel & wood to use? I plan for the first smoke Australian heat beads and some hickory wood & and for my first run will use kosher salt and black pepper.

Doubt I would get an amazing brisket as you Americans but I will give it a good go!

Thanks again all!


----------



## tropics (Mar 8, 2017)

beckeybbq1738 said:


> Wow thanks guys I didn't expect to get great information so quickly so I appreciate all you time and comments.
> 
> I'm going to go with what I thought in the first place and get the WSM...I have a gas outback 3 burner so will do all other cooking on that but it's really a smoker I want next so makes sense to bite the bullet and get the mountain!
> 
> ...


You may be better posting the last question,on the UK Group page.I am not familiar with aussie heat beads.I would not recommend doing a brisket for a first smoke.The WSM needs a few smokes to seal some of the leaks and season.Chicken is a good practice meat

Richie

post some pics when you get set up


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 8, 2017)

tropics said:


> You may be better posting the last question,on the UK Group page.I am not familiar with aussie heat beads.I would not recommend doing a brisket for a first smoke.The WSM needs a few smokes to seal some of the leaks and season.Chicken is a good practice meat
> 
> Richie
> 
> post some pics when you get set up


X2.  Another vote for posting location on members' profiles.  Local knowledge is better than that from other areas that may or may not be relevant.


----------



## beckeybbq1738 (Mar 9, 2017)

thanks guys,

apologies as i did not see there was a UK Forum, i will head on over there to ask around.

thanks for all your help thou.


----------



## sauced (Mar 9, 2017)

Go with the Kettle and add a slow n sear. You can smoke or grill with the same equipment. I have that set up and it is really good.


----------



## daniels (Mar 12, 2017)

I have both in 22.5".  Go with the WSM.  No doubt in my mind.  It can do it all.

Some people think you can only smoke on the WSM but that's not true.  It's an excellent smoker but if you remove the lid and middle section you can use the top grill on the bottom section after you've build your fire and have a grill for steaks and such.


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi Beckey Welcome to our "Family" and "Addiction"

Just noticed your post.

Plenty of good folk on here, ask any questions you can think of, and you will get your answers.

Please take time to look at the UK Smokers Group,

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/3161/uk-smokers

And introduce your self on the UK Roll Call
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/229926/roll-call

The UK Smokers Group Is where UK members can ask and share information that is unique to smoking and curing in the UK and does not obviously fit into any of the main forum categories.

We have had our 3rd UK Smokes weekend, where members attend and cooked over the weekend,  planing has are already in place for 2017.  Please use the link below to view the website.

http://www.uk-smf.co.uk

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------

